

Coding maniac seeking same in Chicago - bezeichnung

Hi, I'm the founder of lonelylearner.com and I'm looking for a Chicago-area partner with whom I can work on the project. I'm looking for a hacker and also a (perhaps separate) gregarious, people-friendly marketing/usability person. Please watch the screencast on the main page if you want some introductory info, and please keep in mind that the current site is a rough draft. I started coding Lonely Learner in my spare time a few months ago and I'm now going to start adding new features and increasing usability very fast. I have a list of (IMO, innovative) features that I plan on adding by the end of June, and I also plan on having a German version running by the end of July. At that point I plan on pitching the site to foreign language departments in high schools, colleges and universities. Ultimately, I want to make it plain to anyone learning a foreign language that they would be foolish to not use my site.<p>I am pretty smart and am one class shy of a degree in Economics with minors in CS and Math from the University of Chicago. I am a versatile maniac when it comes to coding and fiercely dedicated to making a successful start-up. I am working hard to overcome myself and carve out space for my imagination, to study my thoughts and reactions, and to solemnly search for the right combination of factors that will make my site successful.<p>Want to join me? Please contact me off-list.<p>Adam (bezeichnung)
======
bezeichnung
Oops, email addresses aren't visible through profiles. join('adu', 'ston',
'@', 'gmail.com').

